# Service from Dadant!



## Rob73 (Apr 19, 2009)

Not surprising. I buy stuff from them at the bee school in my area. A good bunch of people. Yep, they Rock.


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

I ordered 2 tools&1 got lost.I called them to explain what happened&see what could bee done,but was cut off& asked who I was blah blah blah.Then he said the replacement is on the way.That was EASY &that is what gets more business


----------



## Dale_3rd (May 11, 2012)

I have to say, Dadant has my vote as a good company too! 

I placed my first order with them and was short the hive tool I had ordered. Called them and was prepared for lots of questions, etc. They asked my order number and verified my name and simply said "We'll ship it right out to you." So simple I was dumbfounded. I will ABSOLUTELY order from them again!


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

I've never had a complaint about Dadant either from the local store (Paris, TX). Always friendly -- the the guy that gathers the order in the warehouse is great!!


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

totally agree...what I want, when I want it...great staff


----------

